# Fast Draw Can Shot Can Shot Challenge



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

* The Challenge is to Throw the can, Fast Draw The Slingshot, Load the pouch then hit the can before the can hits the ground. *

http://youtu.be/yzydJRpSTys


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Throw a Quarter then Fast Draw Slingshot, Load the pouch and hit the Quarter before the Quarter hits the ground.

http://youtu.be/16Bea7ZjEbg


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

WOW!!! just....WOW!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shot


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is cool!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I tried and tried and tried and...... I can't even get the pouch loaded!!!! I'm not gonna give up on it, but holey boats, Darrell.. This could take me the better part of the rest of my life to decipher. I seriously am a fumblefuts when it comes to loading that pouch. My tubes are set up right, I get it drawn, but dang it that pouch load continues to evade me. You are Mantis fast, my friend.





Thanks for lookin' at Brandon's awesome pet!


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

Amazing...


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

Instead of a "gun slinger" you are a "Sling slinger".. hahahaha well you're probably a fast draw with a gun too.. Maybe we should shorten that to just "Slinger"...
Kip


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> I tried and tried and tried and...... I can't even get the pouch loaded!!!! I'm not gonna give up on it, but holey boats, Darrell.. This could take me the better part of the rest of my life to decipher. I seriously am a fumblefuts when it comes to loading that pouch. My tubes are set up right, I get it drawn, but dang it that pouch load continues to evade me. You are Mantis fast, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*When possible this week I will do a personal video so you can see how easily the pouch is loaded and released. **Truly the slingshot or rather The OPFS can be used as a defensive weapon it is plenty fast to draw load and fire to the most vulnerable head shot. *


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

dgui said:


> *When possible this week I will do a personal video so you can see how easily the pouch is loaded and released. **Truly the slingshot or rather The OPFS can be used as a defensive weapon it is plenty fast to draw load and fire to the most vulnerable head shot. *


Just ask those rattlers!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Jakerock said:


> *When possible this week I will do a personal video so you can see how easily the pouch is loaded and released. **Truly the slingshot or rather The OPFS can be used as a defensive weapon it is plenty fast to draw load and fire to the most vulnerable head shot. *


Just ask those rattlers!
[/quote]They ain't talkin', Jake!
Darrell, check your ewetube inbox, por favor.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

You two need to get yr butts over to Facebook pronto.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jakerock said:


> You two need to get yr butts over to Facebook pronto.


*I just don't know what's going on?????*


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

You mean FaRcebook?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> You mean FaRcebook?


*Das Right!*


----------

